# bentonite = μπεντονίτης (ΟΧΙ μπετονίτης)



## nickel (Aug 21, 2008)

Ο μπεντονίτης (ή μήπως μπεν∙τονίτης :)) είναι μια άργιλος που σχηματίζεται από την εξαλλοίωση μικροσκοπικών τεμαχιδίων υάλου προερχόμενων από ηφαιστειακή τέφρα. Πήρε την ονομασία του από το Φορτ Μπέντον (Fort Benton) της Μοντάνας (ΗΠΑ), κοντά στο οποίο ανακαλύφθηκε.

Δεν έχει σχέση με το γαλλικό μπετόν, οπότε ο *μπετονίτης σε σελίδες της ΕΟΚ και πανεπιστημίων είναι για... τσιμέντωμα.

Επίσης, ο βεντονίτης παραείναι άλλης εποχής.

Πηγές: Πάπυρος
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bentonite

(Ευχαριστίες στον Ambrose.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2008)

Πολύ σωστά, αγαπητέ Nickel.

Jeudi, le 21.VIII.2008.


----------

